# Cades cove



## hollywoodhunter (Nov 14, 2010)

Does anyone know how much it costs to camp in the campground at cades cove?


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't think it is very expensive but I believe it has a long waiting list.


----------



## contender* (Nov 14, 2010)

It's $20.00 per night or $140.00 per week and starting Dec 1st it's walk up only. One of the best camping trips we've ever taken..


----------



## southgaoriginal (Dec 9, 2010)

i thought it was usally closed this time of year but i guess you may be able to walk in like contender said, great place to visit


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 10, 2010)

They have a website you can check avail space and
make reservations...
www.cadescove.net


----------



## contender* (Dec 14, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> They have a website you can check avail space and
> make reservations...
> www.cadescove.net



http://www.nps.gov/grsm/planyourvisit/frontcountry-camping.htm

Reservations are accepted only for May 15-Oct 31. All other campgrounds are first-come, first-served.

http://www.recreation.gov/tn/Cades_...oundDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=70969


----------



## redman17 (Dec 15, 2010)

Careful with you food and other supplies black bear out there know where all the campsites are and aren’t the least bit scared of raiding a pic-anic basket


----------



## mikel (Dec 15, 2010)

redman17 said:


> Careful with you food and other supplies black bear out there know where all the campsites are and aren’t the least bit scared of raiding a pic-anic basket



and its a hefty ticket to leave it unattended as well


----------



## contender* (Dec 19, 2010)

We had deer walking all over the campground most of the day last spring. There are several that know how to beg for food.


----------



## Nga. (Jan 6, 2011)

My 1st time camping there it was a blast. The Bucks were running doe everywhere this past weekend.

It was 17.50 a night 1st come 1st served right now.


----------



## Nabob (Jan 6, 2011)

Its the best place in the world to camp.  I stayed 10 days this time in late september it was great!


----------

